# Breeders in Naples, Florida?



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a friend looking to buy a companion for her one-year old female rat. She lives in the surrounding area of Naples, Florida.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a friend looking to rehome her female. She says she is "Under one year."

It's a black hooded standard. I haven't met her, but my friend says she is friendly. She showed me some pictures of the rat playing with her dog, and it was a big dog.

I live in Wellington Fl. Google maps says we're 2 hours and 20 minutes away. We can each ask our friends if they want to meet up half way? Free to a good home.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

There's a few feeder breeders where I live, in Cape Coral, and some of them look like they have okay lines. They even sell hairless and double rex rats (both standard and dumbo). That's just what I found when I looked on craigslist.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys, I'll have to contact her again.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Phantom said:


> There's a few feeder breeders where I live, in Cape Coral, and some of them look like they have okay lines. They even sell hairless and double rex rats (both standard and dumbo). That's just what I found when I looked on craigslist.


Can you get me numbers or websites?? I want a blue dumbo hairless so bad!!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Rat sources in Florida*

Hi, this is a breeder in Florida: http://rattery.homestead.com/ You might contact her if she is close or ask if she knows rat sources closer to you. There is the Florida RMCA, which may know of sources of rats in rescues, etc.: http://frmca.homestead.com/ Florida Rat and Mouse Club of America.


----------



## avalouise (Jun 8, 2013)

There is a breeder in Gainesville, Florida, who breeds blues and dumbos mostly. Right now she has two rescue litters whom I believe will be available in three or four weeks?? Her website is AGothicRattery.weebly.com  I think Gainesville is a good five hours from Naples though, so I'm not sure on how useful that is.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

If you input a zip code to petfinder.com and search for a pet rat, the results will provide names of rescues that can be contacted to see if they have what you want. Listings may not always be up-to-date.


----------

